# Expat organisations in Pretroia/Johannesburg



## taniadraulans (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi,

I am a Belgian woman looking for expat-organisations in Pretoria or Joburg. I am looking for organisations that organise activities for expats. Does anybody know such organsations/gatherings?
Thank you
Tania


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

taniadraulans said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a Belgian woman looking for expat-organisations in Pretoria or Joburg. I am looking for organisations that organise activities for expats. Does anybody know such organsations/gatherings?
> Thank you
> Tania


Feel free to recommend offline groups and gathings but any recommendations for online forums etc will be deleted as per forum rules.


----------



## narjess (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, 
I'm a tunisian doctor, working in standerton (mpumalanga) since 6 months and for 3 years or more. it's a very nice town but there's nothing to do here!
I'm here for the adventure and I'm looking for new friends to share that experience.
so, if you feel lonely like me, contact me "[email protected].fr"


----------



## Americano (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi there, Tania,

Drop me a line on [email protected] and I'll hook you up with a group that organises expat social drinks every other month or so. I went to one of their mixers at the Hyatt Regency (although they're usually held at more laid-back places, I'm told) and met expats and immigrants from the US, Australia, New Zealand, Germany, Brazil, Canada, the UK, Belgium and Holland... nice mix of ages, too.


----------



## taniadraulans (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks, I will! 
That sounds axactly waht I am looking for!


----------



## gilbertsunther (Mar 17, 2009)

*Hi there!!!!!*

Hi Mate!!!!!!
Hope things are well at ur end.....
I joined this group today and saw the below mentioned post!!!!!
Could u also direct me to some expat group with these social activites in place???

Thanks
Gilbert





Americano said:


> Hi there, Tania,
> 
> Drop me a line on [email protected] and I'll hook you up with a group that organises expat social drinks every other month or so. I went to one of their mixers at the Hyatt Regency (although they're usually held at more laid-back places, I'm told) and met expats and immigrants from the US, Australia, New Zealand, Germany, Brazil, Canada, the UK, Belgium and Holland... nice mix of ages, too.


----------



## incrediblebulk (May 15, 2009)

*A little help as well?*

Hello and Good Evening,

I am going to be moving to Pretoria soon and was wondering if it would be ok to mail you and get the details about the expat group from you.

Many thanks


----------

